

Quantum physics proves that death is an illusion - tomkin
http://csglobe.com/quantum-physics-proves-death-illusion/

======
mooism2
You have to worry about a notionally scientific article that cites the Daily
Mail as its only reference.

See
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biocentric_universe](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biocentric_universe)
for a less breathlessly uncritical overview.

